# you will never believe this!!!!!!!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

agros, yes argos sell rep equipment 

they are selling vivs,waterfalls,hides and loads more 


BUT they are selling a snake/lizard starter kit whick only has a viv and food bowl and water bowl!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

link?
..........


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

I see no link for anything on the website so I'm guessing it's some stores only


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> link?
> ..........



http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...(+_x30_))(cfg=answers_per_page=(+_x32_0))&p=1

you have to scroll threw the pet care


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

it says internet only


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Some of the stuff looks ok. Obviously you wont get absolutly everything with a starter kit. 

But i dont know wht the hell this is!! :gasp:

Buy Heated Rock. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

:lol2:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah it is exactly the same as some stuff reptile shops are selling


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't see the problem with it, they're not selling reptiles just equipment that's available in thousands of other places.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

all there stuff is crap quaity and expensive. i would rather spend a little more a get a NAMED product if you know what i mean.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive heard it all now!! Lol x


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> i don't see the problem with it, they're not selling reptiles just equipment that's available in thousands of other places.


*nods*
I'd say the rock hides actually look nicer then the one's you can typically buy in most shops and the price of the stuff isn't bad either


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> all there stuff is crap quaity and expensive. i would rather spend a little more a get a NAMED product if you know what i mean.


crap quality? they're selling Pennine vivs.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't see what the problem is, as stated, you can buy allsorts of reptile equipment elsewhere, Argos are just expanding the range of products they already have available, it's what business is about. Might have a look, sometimes it's nice to have alternatives to look at and price compare.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

good on em i say. and that heated rock just looks plain daft


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Mikeysm said:


> Some of the stuff looks ok. Obviously you wont get absolutly everything with a starter kit.
> 
> But i dont know wht the hell this is!! :gasp:
> 
> ...


 
Big purple rock??????:lol2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

made a wee list for yous all:

they sell

Vivarium - Large
Vivarium - Medium
Snake/Lizard Starter Kit-includes vermiculite and water dish
Large Waterfall
Vivarium - Small
Medium Waterfall
Thermostat for Heater Mats
Spider Starter Kit
Large Rock Platform
Heater Mat - Extra Extra Large
Heated Rock
Heater Mat - Extra Large
Heater Mat - Large
Heater Mat - Medium
Large Sewer Pipe
Large Hide
Medium Hide
Medium Rock Platform
Heater Mat - Small
large half log
Small Hide
Pet Tank Pool
Small Drinking Bowl
Medium Sewer Pipe
Large Drinking Bowl
Medium Half Log
Small Half Log


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

wow is it all just exo terra


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

callum gohrisch said:


> wow is it all just exo terra


no i actually think its argos brand


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

its all good

tempted to get his tho
Buy Cosy Phonebox Cat Bed. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

tesco will be doing it next..hopefully maybe with the extra competition the prices at the rep stores will drop as they can be rediculous.:whip:


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

its not just argos stuff i have seen them in shops before. i have had one of them vivs and i hate them. you can only put light in of up to 15w


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

The Thermostats are quite good. I have the same sort, controlling a large snakes rack, max rating 1200watts. Did not get from Argos tho.
It have never let me down and works a treat.


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess its good there giving it a go but the will probobly fail epically soon :lol2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Buy Snake/Lizard Starter Kit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

This is the lizard snake starter kit.


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mikeysm said:


> Some of the stuff looks ok. Obviously you wont get absolutly everything with a starter kit.
> 
> But i dont know wht the hell this is!! :gasp:
> 
> ...


Its a heated rock. Like a rock, which is heated =)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Grond said:


> Buy Snake/Lizard Starter Kit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> This is the lizard snake starter kit.


no lighting...uv...heatmat....

what kind of rep is this for. In fact this is a tad troubling tbh. If someone buys one of these and is an idiot, they might think it's all that's needed to keep any rep...


----------



## smithyUK88 (Sep 12, 2009)

I work for argos and i was actually quite excited when i heard we were going to be selling this reptile equipment, the heat mats are actually pretty cheap plus it is free delivery on most of it and with a bit of discount taken off you cant go wrong lol :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

smithyUK88 said:


> I work for argos and i was actually quite excited when i heard we were going to be selling this reptile equipment, the heat mats are actually pretty cheap plus it is free delivery on most of it and with a bit of discount taken off you cant go wrong lol :2thumb::mf_dribble:


Probably sh*te, though


----------



## smithyUK88 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol who knows. we will find out soon enough :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> no lighting...uv...heatmat....
> 
> what kind of rep is this for. In fact this is a tad troubling tbh. If someone buys one of these and is an idiot, they might think it's all that's needed to keep any rep...


it'll be basic starter kit... viv, bowls and substrate. Then you can add the extras for what's going in it rather than having 18 different starter kits or selling a starter kit that's wrong for what you want.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

people are so negative..:whistling2:


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

everything is out of stock though. the 4 foot pennine for 100 quid looks good. atleast you could use a heatmat with that instead of having to use a bulb.

anyone know when it all comes in stock?


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think its great news tbh,the more choice we have the better,and like someone said if more shops start doing it maybe the prices at the rep shops might come down abit!!!


----------

